# Hooking up Aquamedic 1000 reactor



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok...I just got my AM 1000 CO2 reactor and wanted to hook it up to my Rena XP3 however the tubing for the Rena is actually a little bigger than the tubing the AM 1000 calls for.

Do I just get something to crimp it to the intake and out take of the CO2 reactor or something? Will it leak if I do it this way?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

What are the sizes ...5/8 and 1/2....or 3/4 and 5/8??????

I don't think crimping the hose is a good idea. I'd look for a fitting that will convert from one size to the other. Pretty sure you should be able to convert.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look here, they sell all kinds of adapters and fittings.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.php


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

The Rena is 5/8 and the AM is 1/2

So my tubing is all 5/8 and hooks fine to my rena equipment, but must connect to a 1/2 barb on the AM both in the top and out the bottom.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the same filter and used to use the same reactor. We went to home depot and got PVC fitting and their clear tubing and tubing clamps. We used the clear tubing to attach the equipment to the PVC fittings and used the clamps to secure it. That's all it took and we were up and running. But is wasn't fancy...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, I went to HD and got the 5/8 tubing and some clamps. Got it all hooked up and so far so good. Hopefully I will not wake up to a flooded room. lol. Thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i just used hose clamps for my connections from filter to reactor with no problems at all as well.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

well...it went all night without problems. I will admit though....I did not know the top and bottom of the AM unscrewed, so I didn't bother checking, turned on the filter and HOLY &@*^ I had water going everywhere!! Found out that they were not tightened so I screwed them in better and had no issues after that.

Feel pretty dumb for not checking though!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad you are up and running. In retrospect wasn't the fountain pretty!! op2: I guess you just needed a little excitement in your life!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Hehe...exciting...well I thought about getting my bathing suit and just enjoy what I created for myself. 

I hope this method will get the CO2 in my tank in a much better way than me having it rigged to a power head. 

To my surprise, the flow through the Aquamedic seemed pretty good, for some reason, I just imagined such a decreased flow. I had bio balls spinning in circles and going crazy.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

supersmirky said:


> Hehe...exciting...well I thought about getting my bathing suit and just enjoy what I created for myself.
> 
> I hope this method will get the CO2 in my tank in a much better way than me having it rigged to a power head.
> 
> To my surprise, the flow through the Aquamedic seemed pretty good, for some reason, I just imagined such a decreased flow. I had bio balls spinning in circles and going crazy.


I think you will see a BIG change in your plants. It works quite well. You'll also save a lot of CO2.


----------

